# Tobasco fans? All others too!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Any Tobasco fans out there!!! If you haven't tried the sweet & spicy yet, you don't know what you're missing!!! Im not a big Tobasco fan but I eat this stuff on everything!!! Its not hot just tangy, and has a great flavor!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bring me a bottle, I love Tabasco.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Haven't tried that one yet but we use alot of the green Tabasco.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Tabasco doesnt add much flavor, Texas Pete is better. Especially for making wings.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I gotta Tobasco problem....only missing my soy sauce!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Haven't tried that one yet but we use alot of the green Tabasco.



Yeah the Habenero (green) is awesome too....just never cared fer the regular hot sauce fer some reason...

Dinner tonight!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I love Tabasco, but this one is awesome on burgers and hot dogs!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I love Tabasco, but this one is awesome on burgers and hot dogs!


 
Believe me, you'd hate to see all the sauces I got....Whenever I see something catchy, I buy it! When we went to New Orleans and went through the Pepper Palace, I got a bunch....Love all them taster exhibits (hate everyone digging in though) but I figure all the hot stuff I eat would ward off anything:whistling::yes:


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Call me crazy, but the original tabasco is probably my least favorite hot sauce. I do like the green one though. Here's what's in my fridge.

Mexican - Cholula
Wings/Pizza/General - Texas Pete
Asian - Sriracha
Seafood - Crystal
Other - Tobasco green - good for guacamole


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jun 26, 2013)

I love the Chipotle and Green flavors but who sells that flavor?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Brady Bunch said:


> I love the Chipotle and Green flavors but who sells that flavor?


 
I either got it at Publix/Apple Market/ or Wallymart....I'm thinking Applemarket though! I'm getting into a bind cause I'm almost out!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

May have to give that one a try.

Frank's Red Hot is my favorite on everything. Balanced heat with a good pepper flavor & consistency. Only Tabasco products I like are jalapeño and chipotle. 

Rooster Sriracha is great mixed with Frank's for hot wings. Tapatio or Cholula for Mexican.


----------

